# Is my boy flirting



## Karmar (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all

I was watching my tiels this morning and I think the male is flirting with the girl. He is doing this weird dance, where his wings are away from his body, he is bouncing his head like a rapper, and he is making 'chick, chick' noises. She on the other hand is so not interested. She was tucked up in the corner eating. Is he putting on a show for her or just for fun.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely sounds like flirting behavior, LOL! Especially holding the wings out and head bobbing.


----------



## Karmar (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the reason my girl tiel is not interested is maybe she is too young? She is only 9 months old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its not that she's too young (tiels reach sexual maturity between 6 months and a year) but that she may not be bonded to him so doesn't see him as a mate. It may take him a while to get her attention.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Karmar said:


> I think the reason my girl tiel is not interested is maybe she is too young? She is only 9 months old.


Yes...she is too young  wait until she reachs at least 1 year, 1and half it's better, to put the nest box


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Yes...she is too young wait until she reachs at least 1 year, 1and half it's better, to put the nest box


He wasn't asking about breeding age, he was asking whether she was too young to notice his advances, which she's not. They don't sound like a bonded pair yet, so a nest box at any time until they bond is NOT a good idea.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> He wasn't asking about breeding age, he was asking whether she was too young to notice his advances, which she's not. They don't sound like a bonded pair yet, so a nest box at any time until they bond is NOT a good idea.


Bur my answer "Yes she is too young" Was an answer for that...
And i specify don't put the nest box because the formale is too young...maybe he want to breed the couple! Ask to the post roxy please, not only to correct me...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I did answer the post...tiels can be SEXUALLY mature as young as six months old. The OP wanted to know whether or not she was too young to accept his advances, he wasn't asking about breeding. Please read the whole thread before responding. I had a pair that bred (not because I wanted them to, they had other plans and laid an egg behind my couch) at nine months. It happens, that being said, tiels are not MENTALLY mature until a yr to a yr and a half. 

As I was saying, this is not yet a bonded pair (since she's not accepting his advances) so setting up for breeding right now would cause a bondage pair which can lead to dead chicks and the parents not sitting correctly. As fillo mentioned, the hen is also not old enough to breed yet so you have plenty of time to let them bond to each other. But remember, they may not bond at all.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

fillo89 said:


> Bur my answer "Yes she is too young" Was an answer for that...
> And i specify don't put the nest box because the formale is too young...maybe he want to breed the couple! Ask to the post roxy please, not only to correct me...


Please be mindful of your attitude and defensiveness. The point of this forum is to provide the best possible information and resources for bird owners. Roxy corrected you because your facts were incorrect. That is her job.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes i apologize!!  i didn't want to attack roxy it's not my intention! I'm not registered to "fight" with This forum members! I didn't read well the discussion maybe and i've answered bad, maybe from the mobile i did not read the whole post! I apologize to roxy! It Was not my intention to be rude! I'm an italian student and i'm not able to understand english terms like you i make confusion on the terms breeding and sexual maturity! Friends like before roxy?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its fine, just please read the whole thread the next time before responding OK? We're only here to help.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Its fine, just please read the whole thread the next time before responding OK? We're only here to help.


for sure Roxy  i found you and this forum very helpful... thanks!


----------



## Karmar (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone I didn't mean to start a war. I didn't realize the breeding box could be a hindrance. I will remove it when I get home. By the way im a she not a he .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Thank you everyone I didn't mean to start a war. I didn't realize the breeding box could be a hindrance. I will remove it when I get home. By the way im a she not a he


Oops, sorry about that!!! Yes as the hen isn't old enough the box shouldn't be up yet PLUS they aren't bonded yet so this would only lead to problems not solutions.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You definitely don't want to have a nestbox available unless you're actively trying to breed your birds. There are some species that will sleep in their nest hole all year long but cockatiels don't do this - making babies is the ONLY thing they use a nest box for, and access to a nice nest site will stimulate their hormones and put them in the mood.

Your hen might not be responding to the male right now but that could change at any time. She's physically capable of mating but not really mature enough, and if she breeds now it would be similar to a 12 year old girl having a baby. For her safety and the safety of her future babies, you need to put a damper on all the breeding hormones until she's old enough (and also bonded enough to the male).


----------

